# Port Fourchon Overnighter



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Well I don't typically get to post in this section, but I got a rare opportunity this past week to go on a overnight trip out of Port Fourchon with my company. This is the second year that we've sponsored the trip and after 2 clients backed out at the last minute, it seems that nobody else from our company besides the sponsors wanted to go except.... ME!!:thumbup:. 

So, we headed down on Thursday 2/17 getting there about 16:30 and loaded up on the Sea Spray with Captian Bill Staff and crew. Captain Bill pulled out of the marina just at sunset and headed south at a leasurely pace while we cooked steak and potatoes, enjoyed some libations, and exchanged stories about last years trip when they had 6 ft seas. This year we couldn't have asked for better weather...75 degrees and 2 ft seas forecast all the way through Monday.

After a few hour of shut-eye, Captain Bill roused us at about 04:00 to start fishing for some Black Fin. We jigged and threw top waters until dawn when we switched over to trolling. The bite seemed a little slow but we still managed to put about 20 Black Fin in the box before heading to a nearby bottom spot where we limited out on some good size Amberjack. 

Since our primary target was Yellow Fin and they seemed to be kinda scarce in the area, we elected to head to another spot where Captain Bill told us that he had had off and on good luck with Yellow Fin over the last couple of weeks. After trolling for a couple of hours with no luck we arrived at one of the floater rigs and on the first pass we had two Yellow Fin in the box. For the next few hours we trolled the area up current of the floater and wound up with a total of 16 Yellow Fin in the 20 - 30 lb range (??? guessing) and few more Black Fin. 

By this point the sun had set, the box was stuffed with fish, and we had had a great day of calm seas, warm weather and good company. Captain Bill and crew headed north at a very leasurely pace while we grilled some fish, enjoyed some evening libations, and played some cards. We pulled back in to Port Fourchon at about 07:30 to conclude a great trip. 

Sure hope I get to go next year.....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice mess of fish for sure.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

hit me up if you get an open spot on a trip again sometime looks like alot of fun 

calmbeforethestorm a.k.a kyle


----------

